# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Virtual Beings Summit

## Airicist

Organizer - Fable Studio

virtual-beings-summit.com

youtube.com/@virtualbeings796

facebook.com/groups/590614894737063

February 23, 2023

----------


## Airicist

Virtual Beings launch video January 2019

Aug 6, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Virtual Beings Summit Recap | San Francisco 2019

Oct 1, 2019




> An inside look into the first Virtual Beings Summit, hosted in San Francisco in July 2019.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Virtual Beings Summit LA to highlight Hollywood’s view of artificial people"

by Dean Takahashi
November 19, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Fable Studio Announces Its 2019 Virtual Being Grant Winners"

by Bobby Carlton
November 19, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Zoom Virtual Beings Summit 2020

Wed, Jul 15, 2020, 8:30 PM – Thu, Jul 16, 2020, 12:30 AM EEST

----------


## Airicist

Article "Virtual Beings Summit: Artificial people startups have raised more than $320 million so far"

by Dean Takahashi
July 14, 2020

----------

